# Ivomec pour on vs. Ivomec Eprinex pour on for lice



## romanad (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi! My baby goats (2 weeks old tomorrow) have a bad case of lice. I decided to get the Ivomec pour on to treat everyone, but then I saw they have two different kinds: Ivomec pour on (Ivermectin as main ingredient), and Ivomec Eprinex. Which one is better to go with? Does it matter?

I was leaning toward the Eprinex since it says no milk withdraw time, and we were going to start milking the mom for us in a few days. Will it be safe to use on goats?

I wish they would just label this stuff for goats. I don't understand why goats are always left out, and then we goat owners have to try and figure out what will work. I'm just so glad I can ask you guys! Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know much about the pour ons. I always buy the injectible.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

The pour on or Oral does not work as well as injected..For babies that young I would use DE and/or Equifect spray..comb them out good get as much bugs off them..I had a few kids who had Lice so bad that neither worked so I did lightly dust them with 7 dust...I hate using chemicals on babies but sometimes you have to choose one evil over a worse one : ) lice can and will bring a baby down fast...Python dust is another I used..I put some in a sock and lightly pat them...lice was dead in an hour!! comb them real well to remove dead ones and nits..I also used the equisect between the treatments


----------



## romanad (Sep 22, 2012)

Yes, I do try to stay away from too many chemicals, but I don't want this to become a major problem, so I'm with you on that one I was really hoping all the sunshine we are getting here would help, but the lice looked just as bad today as when I first discovered them a few days ago. At least they don't look any worse, but I don't want to give them more time. 

Thanks for the recommendations. I might try the equifect if I can find it. Seems to me a spray would be easier to get into the fur than a dust? And you think injectable Ivomec isn't good either for ones this young? 

Thanks!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

well I need to read more about it ...I read on one location its not good to use on kids under 6 months old..something about it doing brain damage..again..Im not sure its true..but until I find out more I choose not to use it on babies..plus it stings like crazy lol...If you use dust, either 7 or python then put it in a old sock..its so easy to dust the goats...I just lightly pat them all over...Equisect os a horse item..so look in the horse area : ) with any treatment..you need to treat the bedding and comb the kids a lot : )


----------



## romanad (Sep 22, 2012)

Yikes on the brain damage! Until I know more, I'll stay away from Ivermectin for the kids. Thanks for all the tips. I have a dog flea comb, so I'll take that out with me and comb the poor little things. Yuck, lice just gross me out. I'll be glad to be rid of them.


----------

